# ECG Report



## vjst222 (May 15, 2008)

Does anyone know for CPT 93000 and 93010 what are the documention requirements for the report? Does the provider need to document a separate written report for the  " interp and report" component?


----------



## jesusrocks (May 28, 2008)

yes they do need a seperate report to bill it properly.

jesusrocks


----------

